# Welcome back, escapee!



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

Brutus, our family hedgie, escaped 2 days ago.  I had no time to post on how to find him, because well, I was too busy looking for him. Well, today, when my little brother were picking a bunch of wildflowers for my mom, mother dearest found him.  In my closet. On my camo bag.  Where I had looked 1,000,000,000 times (exagerated, of course.)


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad you found him!  Those little monsters can be so hard to find when they escape, I am just glad he was in your closet and didn't get into your walls like they sometimes do :lol: 

Perhaps his cage needs some escape-proof modifications


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Glad you found him!


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

thanks :mrgreen: 
yes, i agree  next time we go to a store,i will get him a bigger tote,and also a wheel  im soo sorry i havent gotten him one, but he does like to run around while i suppervise him  is that okay until i buy him one?
ohh and thanks


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Besides being necessary for his health, a wheel will keep him busy and hopefully out of trouble. Running around for an hour or two while you supervise isn't a real substitute for a wheel that he can (and will) run on all night.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Despite having free run of the house during the day, Snarf still manages to run on his wheel about 6 hours per night with only short breaks to grab food and water. Judi is right: you need to get a wheel as soon as you can. It ranks right up there with food and water in importance to hedgie health.


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

okay, i may be getting one tomorrow? well, if walmart carries them. What kind do you all suggest?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you're looking at a store bought wheel, the best options are a Comfort Wheel, or a Flying Saucer. Make sure that you get the 12" size of either one.


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

thanks


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

I thought I should share while we're on a thread about escapees.... 

Layla managed to execute her first escape a few weeks ago and I had a complete heart attack when I came home and talked to her, lifted up her pigloo & blanket, ... only to find a hedgie-less home! :shock: I actually sat down for a few minutes to see if I could hear any rustling, and sat there frowning while thinking of where to look first. I was lucky... while sitting, I scanned the room and noticed my dirty-fleece bag was awkwardly tipped over. I'm a neat freak and DONT leave things tipped over... so I went over and gently picked it up, and hmmmmm, felt a little heavier than normal! Sure enough, Layla had burrowed down into the very bottom of this plastic bag, all snuggled up in poopy stinky fleece strips, dreaming away.  Little monster! Needless to say she got a gentle scolding and then lots of cuddle time.


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

alls i can say is lol thats almost exactly what happened to us!! :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

When we first got Nyx, we thought we wouldn't need a boarder protect the bottom of the cage because she was a chunker.. Well during the night our Bulloxer Bellatrix is in her ... UMmmm I'm Telling MOMMMM stance by our fan. When she sees something that isn't right, she points and won't move till one of us check it out and tell her either it is okay or good girl lol. Anyways, My boyfriend wakes up because he is hearing rustling by the fan and can't understand what Bellatrix could be staring at so hard. So of course, he shoves me to get me up to check. Sure enough, I am standing there trying to figure it out when I finally realize it is Nyx all splatted on the floor just chilling in front of the fan.. :roll: Talk about a skilled escape artist as well as a hedgie that likes to stay on the cool side lol. To say the least, the next day was spent hedgie proofing the bottom of her cage. lol :lol:


----------

